# Pap Smear on Post Partum Visit



## jortego (Jan 15, 2013)

When our post partum patients come in, our doctors perform a pap smear on them. Can we bill the pap smear seperatley? If so, what dx code do you use?

Thanks!


----------



## fosterl (Jan 20, 2017)

We have a new provider that is doing this also.... what is the correct way to bill?


----------



## kathyvl74 (Jan 25, 2017)

If the patient's previous pap was normal, use screening for cervical cancer as your dx code. This code should be used anytime a screening pap is done and the visit is not for a routine gyn exam (such as postpartum visit)


----------

